# Did I get the correct information?



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

did an online chat with a dish CSR on Sunday to get more information about the Hopper/Joey.
Specific questions I asked:

Can I keep my 922 or 722? - NO
Can I use the OTA tuner from my 922 in the Hopper? - YES
Can I use Homeplug to connect to powerline network? - YES
If I get two Hoppers, can Joeys on Hopper1 view recordings from Hopper2? - YES
Can I use the USB wireless Network adapter fromy my 922 on a Hopper? - YES
Can I add a Sling adapter to my Hopper? - YES, for $30.00

When I called the next day to order, I went over all these questions again with the CSR on the phone.
Got the same answers, except she told me Sling technology was built into the Hopper, and an adapter was not needed. I asked her to double-check that one and she verified that a sling adapter would in fact be needed.
Now, I'm wondering about the OTA tuner, Homeplug, and cross-communication between Hoppers/Joeys.

I'm also concerned about the Ethernet/Sling connectivity.
My 922 used Powerline Ethernet which was slow and spotty. I bought a wireless usb adapter which tests faster (On a PC at least), but still drops connection all too frequently. I'm hoping to get the installer to drop an ethernet cable from my Router to the location of the main Hopper to give some stability to the connection.

Scheduled my install for This sunday morning (to give myself some time to clean off the other DVR drives / move to EHD).


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The first one gets a D+ (66%).

There is no slot for the MT2 module. A USB tuner is expected later, maybe summer.
Hopper does not support HomePlug.

A Joey can view the other Hopper after you go into the network setup to change which it's paired to. The software will later make it all integrated.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I can only answer a few of those, but you got some bad info.


The 922 OTA tuner will not work on the Hopper.
Sling is not built-in to the Hopper.
You'll need a HIC box for your network connection now instead of home-plug, power line or wireless USB. I think it's an additional $25. It will plug in near your router. Then coax will run to a tap that connects to your other devices. So ethernet goes over coax from that point.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

So, will I need the HIC box to provide a connection to the Sling adapter?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

HERE's some more info. You need the HIC if you don't have an network connection near your DVR (which you don't). And your DVR needs to be on your network, either directly or via the HIC, for the Sling to function. A power line solution will probably still work, but this is a lot better. The HIC was designed to handle your situation.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

will the technician have the HIC with him, or should I call back and request he bring one?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Don't know, but better safe than sorry, so I'd ask.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

zer0cool said:


> So, will I need the HIC box to provide a connection to the Sling adapter?


The tech should have one with him, and he will connect the receiver to the internet if possible (chances are using a HIC)


----------



## billyfury (Jan 6, 2004)

A HIC was installed during my installation at no charge. I was one of the first out of my local office so the manager was here during the install. They did not have a HIC on either truck so the manager went back to the office to get one. I live really close, only a couple of miles. 

billyfury-Hopper, 3x joeys, and happy to send back that buggy 922


----------

